# What browser(s) do you use?



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Just curious..............


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Since about a year or so I have gone back from Chrome to Firefox as my main browser. I still use Chrome occasionally, mainly because the startpage is different (I made a leaner startpage when I switched.

I use Edge for gallery work to allow automatic login on Gmail and Facebook.

I use Vivaldi as a fun less common browser for games if I do not want to log in (like anonymous chess games).


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

I use Brave. A friend in tech was using it, so I followed along.


----------



## tortkis (Jul 13, 2013)

I have been using Brave for many years. Browsing is comfortable and I rarely encounter any issues. It blocks trackers and ads by default.


----------



## Floeddie (8 mo ago)

Firefox for a very long time, I have Edge & Waterford (a Mozilla clone, so Firefox plugins work OK) on my PC when Firefox fails for some unknown reason. Firefox works well almost all of the time. I dumped Chrome about 5 years ago. If all three fail, I go to my wife's computer to confirm. Sometimes the website is at fault.


----------



## Kiki (Aug 15, 2018)

On Windows -
*Firefox* (main browser, with most lock downs applied)
*Edge *(sole use is to load Spotify with DRM allowed, otherwise with most locked downs applied)

On Android -
*Edge *(main browser; unlike Edge on Windows, it can block all media auto-play. Good.)
*Firefox *(it would have been my main browser if not for its Frankenstein UI)
*Firefox Focus *(when a site does not load on the locked-down Edge & Firefox)

Once in a while, I will investigate new versions of *Vivaldi*, *Opera *and *Brave *to see if they can delete all transient data upon exit and block all media auto-play. Last time I did, they still did not do these, but it's been some time since I last checked, so there might have been some good changes.

No *Chrome*. I do not trust it in terms of security/privacy. 🤬


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Looks like Brave is something to look at. Thanks.

I edited the poll to include Brave as an option and moved the two votes for others there.


----------



## NoCoPilot (Nov 9, 2020)

Firefox, almost exclusively. It has the best security.

But the security is so good that a couple of poorly-programmed websites (like Kaiser Permanente) aren't allowed by it, so I have to switch to my Mac's default Safari.


----------



## bagpipers (Jun 29, 2013)

Boring old Chrome


----------



## mikeh375 (Sep 7, 2017)

bagpipers said:


> Boring old Chrome


Me too although I'm thinking of switching back to Safari.


----------



## starcat (6 mo ago)

Firefox has been my preferred choice of browser for many years.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

bagpipers said:


> Boring old Chrome


I remember when Chrome was the exciting new kid on the block.....


----------



## Forster (Apr 22, 2021)

Recently moved from Firefox to Edge. My PC needs some housekeeping as Firefox no longer works anyway. The problem might have been caused by my using CCleaner or Glary Utilities to clean out "unwanted" files as part of my own housekeeping efforts. My wife uses Chrome, which is what our PC defaults to (grr!) as we no longer use separate profiles for Windows.

Using Chrome on my Samsung phone.


----------



## pianozach (May 21, 2018)

I'm using an older OS 10.9.5, as my DAW will probably cease to work properly if I upgrade.

As a result, my favored browser, *Chrome*, often gives me the "website is unverified" message, and I have to open *Firefox* to view it.

Some websites, on Chrome, don't fully load properly - for instance, occasionally photo images on THIS site won't load. 

I still use Chrome, when possible, only because I like the look and feel of it, but I may eventually have to just give up and go Firefox full time.

I infrequently will use *Safari* as well.

Maybe I should try some of the others?


----------



## Chat Noir (4 mo ago)

Firefox above all. Sometimes Opera. Falkon now and again and the lightweight Dooble.


----------



## FrankE (Jan 13, 2021)

Mostly Chrome because I enter a lot of free prize draws and the autocomplete works.
Firefox for pages which don't load properly.
Edge when I am looking up the "So you like this image" details on the locked screen image but only because Windows takes me to a page on Edge.
Opera rarely when Chrome is a clutter.
Tor for personal matters.


----------



## FrankE (Jan 13, 2021)

Art Rock said:


> I remember when Chrome was the exciting new kid on the block.....


The life cycle of big IT corporations.
Microsoft were once the cool new guy to challenge big blue IBM
I can't remember the full history but all the once cool new kids are involved in shady business e,g. censorship, political manipulation, selling data, sweatshops ...


----------



## senza sordino (Oct 20, 2013)

On my iPad - Safari
On my laptop (supplied to me for work) - Chrome


----------



## Floeddie (8 mo ago)

Thanks to Art Rock, I tried Brave, & I like it quite a bit.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

I had never heard of it tbh, but I'm playing with it a bit and it looks pretty good.


----------



## Hogwash (5 mo ago)

Anyone here with experience using DuckDuckGo browser? It's  'billed' as the browser which does the best job of protecting your privacy.


----------



## Floeddie (8 mo ago)

I tried Brave, but it is so good at blocking pop-ups, I am not able to log in on a few of my favorite websites who's login screen pops up & hovers for data entry.. Nor can I multiply log in to Google mail with more than one address, which I can do in Firefox.


----------



## Chilham (Jun 18, 2020)

Mostly Safari, and Firefox for work, and where sites don't work well with Safari.


----------



## Chat Noir (4 mo ago)

Hogwash said:


> Anyone here with experience using DuckDuckGo browser? It's  'billed' as the browser which does the best job of protecting your privacy.


DuckDuckGo is a search engine.


----------



## Hogwash (5 mo ago)

Chat Noir said:


> DuckDuckGo is a search engine.


Well, that explains why I haven't downloaded it.


----------



## FrankE (Jan 13, 2021)

I use duckduckgo as my search engine.
If I type in a URL it takes me there and if I type in a search string it returns a bunch of hits and that's good enough for me.
The only thing is one can't search for the source of an image from an image (reverse image search) but it's easy enough to change search engines if one really needs to do such a search then change back.


----------



## Kiki (Aug 15, 2018)

Hogwash said:


> Anyone here with experience using DuckDuckGo browser? It's  'billed' as the browser which does the best job of protecting your privacy.


I have tried the DuckDuckGo browser on Android (it's also available for iOS and Mac, but not Windows). It seems to be able to block most things that it should. I'd say its capability to block cookie consent pop-ups and pop-up ads is reasonably successful, but that of course depends on what sites one visits. On the other hand, whether it is trustworthy in terms of not tracking you and transcending politics amid negative news about it (or positive depending on one's point of view), is something that one should make one's own judgement. The same goes for other tech companies of course.


----------



## Andrew Kenneth (Feb 17, 2018)

I use Ecosia.

https://www.ecosia.org

It's a browser that uses the income generated by search ads to plant trees.

So far 159 million trees have been planted by Ecosia.


----------

